# Compostie Deck material for bunks?



## Wallijig (Apr 4, 2012)

I have to replace my bunks anyway due to wood deterioration, if I could just use deck composite material and not carpet it? It would not rot and is essentially same as plastic skids that are installed. Carpenter told me to mount them bottom side up it's smoother and more slippery. Has anyone ever used this? Would it be issue with riveted hull boats

I was also looking at this material. Anyone ever use these?
https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 4, 2012)

Found answer on composite deck material. it does not have enough support will sag.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have laid down a lot of composite decking and I would NOT use it as bunks for a trailer. Like you already found out it does not have the strength. It will also chew up your boat. Most composite decking is made to NOT skid when wet.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's a good idea (using rot-proof material) except that stuff doesn't have the same tensile strength as treated lumber, it will sag, and can even break, as you've already found out. I thought about doing the same thing a while back, but didn't, for that reason. 

Maybe one day someone will come out with a composite that is suitable for this purpose, that also doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 13, 2012)

I installed the 'Ultimate Bunkboards' on my trailer last year(the original wood bunks lasted a little over 4yrs). I'm pleased with their performance,especially when unloading. All I have to do is back the last 6-12in of the trailer into the water and I can shove the boat off the trailer. Thus,making unloading and loading a breese. I go out a lot by myself and they make it real easy to unload and load. The initial price is steep,but when you price pre-carpeted bunks,they are only about 50-75% higher and last,I'm guessing forever. I'm sure they will last longer than I will.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 14, 2012)

I would not suggest installing composite bunk boards. I have them on my deck and they are terrible. They are extremely heavy and warp very badly. The composite will sag in the middle even on a short length run.


----------



## lbursell (Apr 26, 2012)

I used composite material for my bunk boards. It's been a little over a year and, so far, I still couldn't be any happier. The trailer has been sitting out in the weather for two or three months while I've got the boat in the garage (still scraping paint). I got around the sagging issue by just by adding an additional bunk bracket in the middle of each board. Then, I wrapped them in carpet just like you would a natural wood bunk board. So far, no visible sagging and, hopefully, NO ROT, EVER. The whole trailer re-build is in my thread signature.


----------

